# is LTE Technology available in India ?



## Kvishal (Mar 7, 2012)

I was just wondering. If the iPad-3 does come out with the LTE Technology in the U.S, will it be of any use here in India ? is the LTE Technology available in India ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2012)

No. But I think withing a year or two max it should be here


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Presently spectrum allocation is going on.. This is the second round for spectrum allocation where the 1st round was held in 2010.. 
Once allocation is done it would be available in a year den..


----------



## Sarath (Mar 7, 2012)

LTE already? I want better batteries first and cheaper 3G. 

3G is just about affordable now. LTE might be too niche for now. 

I expect to see it however in 3+ years.


----------



## Kvishal (Mar 7, 2012)

So what do we guys do in India ? If the iPad-3 comes out with a LTE Technology ?


----------



## Sarath (Mar 7, 2012)

The same we did with 3G phones 5 years before 3G ever got out in our country. Nothing.


----------



## williamcharles (Apr 9, 2012)

heard airtel is going to launch lte services pretty soon. First city to receive is kolkata. But man, prices will be soaring high.


----------



## pramudit (Apr 9, 2012)

reliance said that it will provide 4g at 10rs/gb, lets  see what we will get...


----------



## theserpent (Apr 15, 2012)

^^ 10rs/gb is that a joke?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2012)

This technology is coming no doubt. The Relaince price is too good to be true. But the high dongle prices by Airtel really pushed me back.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 25, 2012)

Airtel has launched it in Kolkata

@Serpent16 - Its a 'hilarious' joke, must have been 10 Rupees per MB


----------



## theserpent (Apr 25, 2012)

^^ 10rs a mb? maybe 10rs for half a mb


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 25, 2012)

10 Rupees per Byte sounds more believable for 4G


----------



## Minion (Apr 25, 2012)

These network provides don't provide proper 2g what to expect from these people.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 25, 2012)

Minion said:


> These network provides don't provide proper 2g what to expect from these people.



4 letter word starting with an 's', ending with 't' and a 'hi' in between!, in the purest form


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 25, 2012)

Indian Telecom Operators are TERRIBLE .
Dot Is Cherry On TOP


----------



## pramudit (Apr 25, 2012)

with congress going mad to increase revenue by spectrum allocation we can again face high call and msg rates...


----------



## desai_amogh (May 9, 2012)

Please go through this for more info.

4G and LTE technology and its current state in India.


----------



## montsa007 (May 9, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Indian Telecom Operators are TERRIBLE .
> *Dot Is Cherry On TOP*



*Hilarious*
Anyone experience LTE speeds in Kolkata?


----------



## Dushie (May 9, 2012)

Airtel 4G has been launched in Bangalore, they are charging Rs 999 for 6 GB. Which is ok but the initial cost of modem is 8k, which is exorbitant and very high.


----------



## montsa007 (May 10, 2012)

Dushie said:


> Airtel 4G has been launched in Bangalore, they are charging Rs 999 for 6 GB. Which is ok but the initial cost of modem is 8k, which is exorbitant and very high.



wow, 8k for a modem?
Just ask them if they live in 1990's where Diablo II ruled kids computers and someone having 1GB RAM in a computer was considered as god.

Am pretty sure you can smuggle a 4G modem from Ebay?


----------

